# Why has CC stopped logging me in automatically?



## swee'pea99 (3 Mar 2010)

All the time I've been using CC it's been logging me in automatically - cookies, I've always assumed. Lately though - since the recent revamp - it's stopped, and keeps demanding that I log in every time. Which is a pain. Is this happening to anyone else, or is it just me (in other words, something I've done)?


----------



## mr Mag00 (3 Mar 2010)

hmmm just you? im fine


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (3 Mar 2010)

stopped logging me in altogether on google chrome :/


----------



## summerdays (3 Mar 2010)

I think Shaun is trying to tell you something






....

Or it could be like me you need to delete some cookies etc ... I had problems when the first swap over happened... and Shaun was very nice and helped me ... its probably in feedback that thread I will go and see if I can find it.

And I can log in on google chrome fine....


----------



## summerdays (3 Mar 2010)

Right I think this is the thread... don't know if any of that will help?

https://www.cyclechat.net/

(If you read it .. you will see I'm not very technical so I'm not sure why I'm even suggesting any help... hope its the correct one).


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (3 Mar 2010)

summerdays said:


> I think Shaun is trying to tell you something
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its annoying because i run linux as my OP im having to use Konqueror and tbh its crap!! lol


----------



## SavageHoutkop (3 Mar 2010)

just you. You did tick 'remember me' when you logged in?


----------



## summerdays (4 Mar 2010)

> It plays up for me. Sometimes I log in and it then asks me to log in!



Read the link I posted - that's exactly what it would do for me ... but if I didn't log in again but clicked on a link I would discover that I actually was logged on anyway.


----------



## swee'pea99 (4 Mar 2010)

Thanks Summerdays...I tried posting you a message last night saying you'd cracked it for me...only to find I wasn't logged in! So I went to bed. 

Still can't sort it. Shaun says to go to .co.uk and delete, but I can't go to .co.uk, 'cos every time I try, I find myself at .net. I tried searching for cyclechat cookies, but search couldn't find any. 

*sigh*

But thanks anyway.


----------



## summerdays (4 Mar 2010)

I guess that's cos he changed something this week to auto point to here I think ... you may need Shaun's help now I think.


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (4 Mar 2010)

its letting me login now all is fine!!


----------



## Shaun (5 Mar 2010)

As per the announcement I've modified the ".co.uk" domain so it automatically re-points to the ".net" domain, which is likely what's causing the problem.

Go to *this link* and follow the instructions to delete your cookie.

Now log back in (_remember to tick the box for the forum to remember your username_) and see if your browser stays logged in?

If not, you may have to manually delete your CycleChat cookies as described here.

Let me know how you get on?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (5 Mar 2010)

i noticed thhat very good idea


----------

